# East Coast Graduate Schools



## zme5003 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Over the past few months I have been reading these boards to gather information about the best film graduate schools.  However, most of these topics and posts are usually directed towards California/West coast schools.  And while I know that these are some of the best schools to learn the industry at; I am interested in what some east coast schools have to offer.

Currently, I am a junior undergrad film student at Penn State.  After I graduate, I would like to attempt to pursue further studies at a graduate film school.  As my family would like me to stay closer to home, they have advised me to look into schools around the Pennsylvania area.

My question is, which schools are the best around this area?  Primarily, how good are the Temple, Boston University, NYU, and Columbia graduate film programs?  And if there are any other schools around this area, please inform me.  Thanks!


----------



## Maijodojo (Apr 21, 2009)

NYU and Columbia are two of the best film programs in the country, right up there with USC, UCLA, and AFI. 

As far as Boston and Temple goes, I don't know as much about them, but I have heard praise for them, so they would be good choices too. Ultimately yes the west coast has more options, but there are still some great schools on the east coast.


----------



## Mjmarino (Apr 21, 2009)

All of the ones mentioned above are good. I attended Temple for undergrad and was pretty happy with what I learned, but of course it wasn't the grad school. Also check out some of the Florida schools, such as Florida State and Univ of Miami.


----------



## By The Mass Productions (Apr 21, 2009)

The best east schools are usually considered NYU, Columbia, and FSU. Below that I would look into Boston University, Temple, American University, and Ohio University. However it really depends on what type school best fits you. Are you looking for experimental, independent, or hollywood style.


----------

